# ID for a noob.



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

What is this little guy? 
It kinda looked like a crypt to me at the store, and it melted, so I figured I'd post it here after I got it home. Now that I've looked at pictures and not found one that looks the same, I'm doubting myself. I don't want to bother giving it root tabs or anything until I know its a crypt. I got it unlabeled at Petco to use up a christmas giftcard, and figured I couldn't loose.

The leaves are about 3-4cm long, not counting the stem. Some show the red verigations, while others don't. This picture was taken the day after I added the plant to the tank. I don't have an idea of what it looks like in my tank conditions, because its still catching up after a brief melt.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This looks very much like a C. undulata variety pictured here. The picture is by Richard Sexton.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yup, a Sri Lankan crypt, possibly 2 clones.

These can be very variable, depending on the clone and the specific enironmental conditions - it's pretty rare to get a perfect match with any published pics even if the species is correctly identified...


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

HeyPK said:


> This looks very much like a C. undulata variety pictured here.


Why yes it does. Thank you. By the way, is the crypt in the background of Mr. Sexton's photo also an undulata, but under a different stage of development?
I remember looking at the undulata on the APC plantfinder as well as on Aquahobby, and discounting it because it had "V" shaped red markings instead of striations.
The "grab bag" of Crypt species is amazing. It boggles my mind that you guys can keep them all straight!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This variety is one that I have not had the pleasure of growing. I am not completely sure that it is C. undulata. My variety of undulata has the "V" shaped markings and narrower leaves. The Crypt in the background is the same variety as the rest of the plants in the picture, just further along in the darkening of the leaves. You can see other pictures of this variety at: http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/

Those Sri Lankan crypts all seem to merge together as more specimens are collected. Jan Bastmeier's pages show a lot of variation within a species and no clear cut boundaries between some of the supposed species.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

This plant looks sort of like the crypt that someone earlier iden as undulata but varify as wendtii after flowering.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I guess its a good excuse to try to get it to flower.
*Gets out the long list*


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

WEN seems to propogate in clumps. My "alleged UND" sends long runners. It goes around these parts as "versicolor" and the general consensus is it's some kind of hybrid". This is the hardiest and most prolific crypt I've ever seen, and one of the most polymorphic. I've seen long green leaves almost a foot tall and 've seen short spear-like dark brown ones.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Richard,
I'll keep an eye out for the runners. By the way, I love your killis in the undulata photos.


rs79 said:


> I've seen long green leaves almost a foot tall...


Ha! Maybe I planted them on the wrong side of the tank. Oh well, I guess when they get huge I'll just turn the tank around. That one had a pretty "creative" aquascape anyway.









Guys, I really gotta thank you for putting up with me on my first crypt.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

SKSuser said:


> Why yes it does. Thank you. By the way, is the crypt in the background of Mr. Sexton's photo also an undulata, but under a different stage of development?


That whole tank is nothing but "what might be undulata". It goes in hobby circles as "versicolor" and has for almost two decades. Nobody's flowered it apparantly.

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/

It can be tall or short, green or brown or both. It speads with LONG runners which makes me thing it's not WEN.

It's also the hardiest and most prolific crypt I've EVER seen.

Richard Sexton


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

SKSuser said:


> Thanks Richard,
> I'll keep an eye out for the runners. By the way, I love your killis in the undulata photos.


Thanks, they're one of my all time favorite fish too. Aphyosemion (Diapteron) cyanostrictum. About or under an inch long. Needs cool if not downright cold water as they're from the forest basement in Gabon. Fairly hardy really, but slow growing and slow to reproduce.

Here's the rest of the pics.

CYA - Image of Diapteron cyanostictum


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

edge
have you got the name of the crypto that you have posted
becouse i have the same plant like that


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It was given to me as wendtii 'Green' from Tsunami, but the leaves is no where near the same as the wendtii 'Green' from Tropica nursery. Thats why it was originally ID by someone on here as undulata until I got it to flower.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/34837-undulata-flower-in-hydroton.html


----------

